# 2001 nissan altima alternator short



## Rax420 (2 mo ago)

I was replacing my belts, and as I loosened the alternator because it's the belt tensioner. It bottomed out and sparked against the block, Now when I turn my key on and start it I get no blower motor or dash lights. No horn no power windows no tacs. I also have several codes showing up on it now I know nothing about electronics, I have a car of the same model that runs perfect and I tried swapping fuses but nothing changed


P0505
P1490
P1605
P0135
P0141
P0446
P0464
P0507



2001 nissan altima ka24de 2.4 l i4 fwd 160k miles, automatic


----------



## VStar650CL (Nov 12, 2020)

Most likely one of the fusible links in your battery card is blown.


----------



## Rax420 (2 mo ago)

VStar650CL said:


> Most likely one of the fusible links in your battery card is blown.


How do I access these, do you have a link to a how to?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Rax420 said:


> How do I access these, do you have a link to a how to?


The links are next to the battery:


----------



## Rax420 (2 mo ago)

Omg thankyou I'll try this tomorrow


----------



## musicfan (1 mo ago)

Its the 100 amp fuse beside the battery. It is held in place by screws. Have to take the plastic cover off top and bottom


----------

